# Opaque film = Bio film?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

This may have something to do with why my cycling tanks water looks so cloudy...... I noticed yesterday and today that everything in the tank (glass as well) has an opaque, almost slimy film on it. (So, the water isn't as bad as I thought, it's the glass that's got film on it.)

I'm doing a fishless cycle and Sunday will be the start of week 3. Ammonia is at 4ppm and Nitrites are at 5ppm, (always have Nitrates present because they are in our water source.)

Is the opaque film just a natural bio-film? (As in, is that what my Oto cats and shrimp and snails will be eating when I put them in there?) Or does this need to be scraped off? I always assumed bio-film was invisible.

Thanks.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

could be cyanobacteria... decrease your lighting for a bit and see if it goes away.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cyano that is not bright green? I have to research that. The film is normal. Sounds like bio-film to me. I sponge off my glass every week. Otherwise, it builds up.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I get it as well.I noticed it especially this week after my canister went.I think because I clean my glass every few days with the mag float and just didnt since the rena tore up.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If it's harmless then I will leave it as I noticed the Nerites cleaned it off of my 10g so it's sparkling. Any food that will be in the tank for them when I move them is great!

If it's bad.... cyano, kinda sounds like cyanide..... then I'll get rid of it.


----------

